# Please read



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.mobilityawarenessmonth.com/entrant/dede-lee-axtell-tx/

This is a family member of mine. The article explains everything and she desperately needs a new vehicle. Please take a few minutes of your time and vote for her and her boy to get a dependable ride. Thanks


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

It's sad that all these kids and their heroes can't have a van.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Done


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

She is always having trouble with that van..


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Done


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

How did you vote? I'm not sure that i have.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

dan_wrider said:


> How did you vote? I'm not sure that i have.


Nevermind. Done


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

done hope it helps


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

dun dun it


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks. You can vote every 24 hours so If you guy can continue that would be awesome.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Done!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done. Twice


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Done My man!! Will be back tomorrow, hoping for the best!


----------



## waterworx (Jul 23, 2009)

Done


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Got it done bro.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I tried to sign up to vote three times and each time it told me I was illegal....I don't understand why....


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

Done


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Done


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

done


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Done....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Done


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I voted as well! Good luck to her


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I registered at home this morning & it indicated that password would be sent to my work e mail, but it wasn't sent. I tried to register again, but now it says my e mail is already in use...Weird. I'll try again with my home e mail tonight Josh.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Done!


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Done


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Done. Best of luck. Remind us to vote again tomorrow.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Done


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Done. I'll keep voting. She sounds like a great mom and very deserving.


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Voted


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Done


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Done


----------



## jbird8791 (Feb 1, 2013)

Done


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Voted again for today.

Hey Josh....how many votes does she need ?


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

mstrelectricman said:


> It's sad that all these kids and their heroes can't have a van.


X2


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Done


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Voted again for today.
> 
> Hey Josh....how many votes does she need ?


Not sure. The most out of everyone. LOL.


----------



## BLUE WAVES (Nov 28, 2009)

Done


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done again


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Keep voting. Thanks for the votes so far.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Keep the voting going.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Done. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks. I just remembered.LOL Missed yesterday.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Just hit it again...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Uno mas....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done again


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the votes. Apparently if I am understanding correctly the top three get a van. Currently she is in fifth and it ends on May 6'ish. So keep it up please. If you have facebook share the link.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Reminder bump. Get them votes in. Share it and get the word out.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I cannot seem to get registered. I have tried several times.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I wonder why...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

1 more


----------



## tailinreds (Aug 15, 2005)

Done


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done again


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> I wonder why...


I have never gotten an email from them. I have watched my junk mail also.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Finally. Done


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I voted twice in a few seconds and it went up by 10 or so, I think she had 2,589 a minute ago


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Can we get a sitcky?!?!?! 2591 votes


Voted and will vote daily as much as I can remember.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Third time!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

TIMBOv2 said:


> I voted twice in a few seconds and it went up by 10 or so, I think she had 2,589 a minute ago


Thanks. Unfortunately she is still way behind. The leader apparently has an entire school involved and has 9,000 plus votes. Buit I watched it go up by 1,000 the first day I posted here and shared the link. If everyone here shares it and encourages to continue to share I think she has a shot for the top three.. She deserves it. She is and has been a single mom of 5 boys including Tristan. That is one tough lady. Got to be hard.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Done Deal


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately she is still way behind. The leader apparently has an entire school involved and has 9,000 plus votes. Buit I watched it go up by 1,000 the first day I posted here and shared the link. If everyone here shares it and encourages to continue to share I think she has a shot for the top three.. She deserves it. She is and has been a single mom of 5 boys including Tristan. That is one tough lady. Got to be hard.


I thinke can catch up. An entire school VS the power of 2cool shouldnt stand a chance.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

One more vote from me


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Again.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Still won't let me log in :frown:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Done


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done again


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Done again!

I had to break out the calculator because I kept getting the math questions wrong. lol j/k


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

another round of votes needed. Share the link with everyone you know.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Did again.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Done


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Anybody know if you can split the votes when you cast them? A friend of our family (who used to be a cop) is in the same contest and i could give one to each if its possible.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Done. Keep the reminders coming.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Lets get this vote count up..


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

done


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Done


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Gotcha.


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

done


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done again

http://www.mobilityawarenessmonth.com/entrant/dede-lee-axtell-tx/

.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Done


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Done again  I finally answered one of the 'extra vote' questions right too! So two votes from me today whoo hoo!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Dang sorry, I don't know how I missed this before.

Got 2 votes in today though with the bonus question!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Ducatibilt said:


> Dang sorry, I don't know how I missed this before.
> 
> Got 2 votes in today though with the bonus question!


No worries. Vote every day and pass it along. :brew:


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Done


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

3908!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

What place is she in?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> What place is she in?


Not sure. Ill ask but I am pretty sure the votes to to be much higher. Top three get a van


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

done again... scored an extra vote too


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done again in 13 hours


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Done!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Sweet. Two for me with the extra vote question.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more from me


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

2x


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Gotcha 2 more!


----------



## GWMERCER (Jun 30, 2010)

DONE!!! I'll spread the word and keep on voting! Good Luck to her and the family in need!


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

Done + 2


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Done.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

done


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

done & back to the top!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more from me


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

I got the question wrong today. hwell: Just 1.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

one more!


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

2 More


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

2 More


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

2 more today


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

How long does the voting last???


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Done.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

X2 for the last two days. wish i would have found the 2X's vote option earlier


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

capn john said:


> How long does the voting last???


I believe May 6th

Keep it up everyone and thanks for taking time out to do it.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more from me


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Got 2 into today with the extra question

http://www.mobilityawarenessmonth.com/entrant/dede-lee-axtell-tx/

.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

Voted, thanks for doing this.


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

Got 2 more


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I did the extra vote and voted once but could not vote twice. Maybe I voted this morning too. Dang memory.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Just now seeing this Josh, Ill do my best every day to get in votes, I got 2 today!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more again! Keep 'em coming guys! Thanks!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Two more from me.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

1976Bronc said:


> Just now seeing this Josh, Ill do my best every day to get in votes, I got 2 today!


Thanks. pass it a long :cheers:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Got two votes in. Extra question for me was about wheel chair ramps. Answer was C, channel tracks


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

4844. Two votes in.


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

2 More


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Got two more!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Two more


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

two more


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Closing in on 5000! I've been getting 2 a day.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

2 more for me


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Voted again


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

5071


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

+2


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

2 more. Wife helped me with the answer but they don't know that.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Two more


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

two more....


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

2 more


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

done again


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Got two more

http://www.mobilityawarenessmonth.com/entrant/dede-lee-axtell-tx/

.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

two more


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Let me vote again within 10 hours. Got two more in


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more from me!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

One more time!


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

2x


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

2 more


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

dos mas


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

2 more this morning


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

2 Again


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Done but I didn't see the extra vote this time.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone and keep it up. 2 more from me today


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't have the time or money to donate much, so if I can put in a few votes to make a real difference in someone's life I'm glad to help


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

done again


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Got another one this mornin


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

+2 Good luck!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

+2 for me. Cheapest donation you could make...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

2 more


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Two more

http://www.mobilityawarenessmonth.com/entrant/dede-lee-axtell-tx/

.


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

2 More from me


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Add 2 more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

2 more


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I think they are in first in Texas. Not sure about National


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Done


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dos Mas!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

two more


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Two more


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

2x


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more...


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Done, the math problem almost got me...:biggrin::biggrin:

Best of luck!!


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

2 More


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Two more


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Two more for me.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

2 more from me


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

2 more today and is at 6,583. I checked the first 10 pages of contestants and the highest vote count was 1,5XX.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more...


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

One more time


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

Done


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

+2. I'm just sure this lady will win.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Got some more.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Two more


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I really appreciate everyone taking the time to vote. Thanks!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

+2. You're welcome.


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

+2


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Two more

http://www.mobilityawarenessmonth.com/entrant/dede-lee-axtell-tx/

.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

two more


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Two more


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

2 more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

dos mas


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

+2


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dos mas


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Just got one today, missed the extra


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

+2


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

2 more today


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

2 more


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

2 more


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Done


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

two more from me!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

2 more.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

2 more


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Two more


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dos mas

http://www.mobilityawarenessmonth.com/entrant/dede-lee-axtell-tx/

.


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

2 more


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

+2


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

done again


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

+2 More


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Only one this time. Missed the extra point question. It was a trick question.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

One more


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for continuing with the votes.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Couple more for today.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

2 more today Anwser is FALSE today.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Done....


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> 2 more today Anwser is FALSE today.


Thanks. Wish I would have read this 1st. Ha.


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

Done


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

2 mo


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

again


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

2 more agin


----------



## spoonspanker (Sep 22, 2004)

*done*

done good luck


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

two more. Anyone know what place shes in?

http://www.mobilityawarenessmonth.com/entrant/dede-lee-axtell-tx/


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more from me! Answer is NMEDA dealer for the extra vote


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Voted again. Lets keep this rolling!


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

2 More


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Jamie_Lee said:


> 2 more from me! Answer is NMEDA dealer for the extra vote


+2 Thanks. Might have missed that one.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Side entry and rear entry extra vote answer. Two more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

two more today


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

two more today


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more!


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

+2


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

+2


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

+1. Answer is True


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

+2


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

two!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dos mas. You can vote every 12 hrs


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

+2


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

+2


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

+2 agin


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Two more. Asked only Vans can be made accessible, answer is false

http://www.mobilityawarenessmonth.com/entrant/dede-lee-axtell-tx/


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Two more!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

+2


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Two More!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

+2.


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

2 More


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Done for today. 

Bonus question answer is 65 million.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

2 more


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

2 mas.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more...


----------



## Tmackcj5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done

http://www.mobilityawarenessmonth.com/entrant/dede-lee-axtell-tx/


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

2 More


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

+2. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Another 2. Answer is roll up ramp


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

dos more


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

2 Again


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

2 more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Two more today. The answer is false. There are 18 million people with mobility issues not 12.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

done again!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

two more!


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Got my vote!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

2 for me.


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

Done again


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

done


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Hand controls is the correct answer.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Two more!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

dos more


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

Done again


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

2 mo


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

one more......I keep getting the extra vote question wrong....


----------



## simple (Dec 9, 2010)

done...


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

*DONE*

Completed sign-up and got my vote in! Tight Lines my friend.:cheers:



saltwatersensations said:


> http://www.mobilityawarenessmonth.com/entrant/dede-lee-axtell-tx/
> 
> This is a family member of mine. The article explains everything and she desperately needs a new vehicle. Please take a few minutes of your time and vote for her and her boy to get a dependable ride. Thanks


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

2 more


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

+2


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

+2


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Done!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Two more. Answer is C, all three of them for controls


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

1 more


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

2 for me.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pasadena1944 said:


> one more......I keep getting the extra vote question wrong....


What you think is the right answe, pick another answer lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Answer today is true for all three tie downs. Two more


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> What you think is the right answe, pick another answer lol


lol....good idea....I'll try that tomorrow...lol


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Two More! True is answer today!


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

+2


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

2 more


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone Only 5 more days left. Need all the votes we can get


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

2 more


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The quality Assurance Program is the only company, answer is True. Two more


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

2 more


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> The quality Assurance Program is the only company, answer is True. Two more


I used your answer to the extra vote....That's the way I need to do it.....LOL


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Two more from me. Thanks again..Only 3 days are left not 5...... get everyone you can to vote..


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

2 more


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

2 more


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

2 more. Thanks for the clue.


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

DONE!!!!


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

push/pull is answer for today.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

dos


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more..


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

2 more.... Push/Pull is the answer courtesy of Dexter above

Does anyone know where Dede stands in the vote? Other than going through each person individually I dont see a way to easily determine,


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

dos mas


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Only 2 more days left to vote!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Two more, thanks for the answer

http://www.mobilityawarenessmonth.com/entrant/dede-lee-axtell-tx/

.


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

+2


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

2 more. Will you know the results in two days? I'll really be excited if this family gets the van. Good luck!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

+ two more


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Todays answer is false.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Two more!


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Todays answer is false.


Thanks, I would have missed that one.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

2 more

I wonder what would happen if you added the 6 + 9 = 15 wrong?


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

Pasadena1944 said:


> 2 more
> 
> I wonder what would happen if you added the 6 + 9 = 15 wrong?


Got 2 more... good thing this smart phone got a calculator


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

2 more.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Two more. Answer is false, not all dealers are Nmeda dealers


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Error*

I keep getting this message this morning, anyone else getting it?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Todays answer is false.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> Todays answer is false.


I believe todays answer is TRUE


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Todays answer is false.


Today's question I got was that 5% of Americas children have disabilities and answer is TRUE.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Todays answer is


I only got one vote today because your answer was "false". lol


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Been voting everyday but today is the last day. Get those votes in!

*Last day to enter and to vote is May 9, 2014 at midnight pst.*


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Pasadena1944 said:


> I only got one vote today because your answer was "false". lol


They must be changing it up on the last day...


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

DEXTER said:


> Today's question I got was that 5% of Americas children have disabilities and answer is TRUE.


X2 "True" worked for this one

2 More!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

2 more... Last Day!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

2 more


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

+2


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Guess this is the last 2. Good luck!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Who won?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Who won?


I think it will take a few weeks for them to announce. Ill keep everyone updated. Thanks again to everyone for the votes. They were much appreciated no matter the turnout. :texasflag


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

She is 1 of 150 finalist out of 800 entrants. They are giving away 4 vans.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for the update! Prayers for all the folks that need vans.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

sure hope she get's one! That would be so awesome!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is an update.

They were not selected to win a new van however I just found out that this happened...

http://www.kwtx.com/ourtown/home/he...Wheelchair-Bound-Son-New-Ride--261923051.html

Very cool and generous. God bless the man who donated the much needed van!!! Good stuff!

So the van need some things. I was thinking that we could have a small fundraiser here to help with the tune up and tires etc????


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> Here is an update.
> 
> They were not selected to win a new van however I just found out that this happened...
> 
> ...


Man. I was sure we would put enough votes for her to pull it off. 
I wonder if the donated van owner was a 2cooler?


----------

